# Coal country regionals



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

May 22nd, Wyomissing, Pa at building 24. IASCA and MECA show. SQ only.
Info on either website, or on FB at 12 volt daves page. Show in club Saturday night featuring Ronnie Baker Brooks, and nearby hotel has discount rates when mentioning the show.
Roll call for what should be a great show with a big turnout.......


----------

